# I was hire to cook a four course meal for 15 people private function



## usarcatkiki (Sep 18, 2013)

hello I was wondering how much to charge for my service as a personal chef feeding 15 ppl private dinner function in the clients home. I will be prepareing and cooking most items all at the clients house. proteins are chicken breast, salmon, salad, purple potatoes, dessert is a choclate berries mousse cake. hor dourves salmon is being used.

thanks for you advice in advance.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

You are a chef for hire ---How much do you need to make per day--include your selling time--shopping--on site time and bill collecting time----add a cushion for the unexpected and profit and you have your price.

If you could not cook, what would it cost you to hire one? 

If you price things correctly,you could hire out the work and still make a profit----that is the gold standard.

Are you also providing the food?


----------

